# Pride 33



## Raiderbeast (Feb 4, 2007)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Pride 33*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]Feb. 24th in Las Vegas

Wanderlei Silva vs. Dan Henderson 

Takanori Gomi vs. Nick Diaz

Kazuhiro Nakamura vs. Travis Wiuff 

Hayato Sakurai vs. Mac Danzig 

Kazuo Misaki vs. Frank Trigg 

Mauricio Shogun vs. Alistair Overeem 

Not a bad card but the UFC has better fights.

Winners will be:
Silva
Gomi
Nakamura
Sakurai
Trigg
Shogun

Diaz can't win in the UFC and Pride won't be any different. Soon Silva and Fedor will be in the UFC.[/FONT]


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 4, 2007)

Raiderbeast said:


> [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Pride 33*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]Feb. 24th in Las Vegas
> 
> Wanderlei Silva vs. Dan Henderson
> 
> ...



Diaz won his last fight in the UFC, however, I don't see him winning against Gomi.  Gomi's too strong.  Shogun and Overeem is too hard to call.  Shogun hasn't been the same since Coleman broke his elbow.  He seems to be very cautious now.  Fedor fights in BoDog too.  I don't think he'll sign with the UFC because then he can't take those extra fights.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 26, 2007)

So, what do you think of Diaz now?  Still think he can't win at all in Pride?


----------



## Dave Leverich (Feb 26, 2007)

Great matches, we had nosebleeds but I still had a great time.
Watching Gomi going 'drunk' for a round was bizarre, talk about getting rung.

And, Nogueira getting KO'd seconds into the first round...
Let's just say I think we all stood up. There's a reason they were touting the judo skills of the opponent heh. Distraction maybe? 

And.. I wanted to shoot that female announcer, good lord can you say annoying? Although, she had pipes that would rival Sam Kinison


----------



## Odin (Feb 26, 2007)

Awsome night, completly full of upsets.....

what was Gomi doing??? 

What was Nog thinking???

Wandi got what?!? again ?!?!?


Still speechless. ( :


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 26, 2007)

OK. Now, whose idea was it to give that chick with the annoying voice the job of ring announcer? I found myself not caring about the tale of the tape, as long as she would shut up.


----------



## Odin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> OK. Now, whose idea was it to give that chick with the annoying voice the job of ring announcer? I found myself not caring about the tale of the tape, as long as she would shut up.


 

I think she's done quite a few of the pride events....lol i think they even put her voice in the video game.( :


----------



## Marvin (Feb 27, 2007)

Gomez vs Diaz




 
Mauricio Shogun Rua vs. Alistair Overeem




 
Antônio Rogério "Minotouro" Nogueira vs Sokodjou




 
Dan Henderson vs Wanderlei Silva 2




 

Best Pride I've seen in a while


----------

